# Frank Jackson (Opp, AL) again!



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Me and Logan headed back up there fer another afternoon. Bare w/ Logan, he and a few football players decided to mohawk their hair cuts....







Even got a foot in there fer ya!!!!:thumbsup: 

I came better prepared this time!!! Loaded my bait caster w/ 20lb Power Pro Slick, had a few frawgs I bought, and was set!!! It was also a chance to let Logan do everything on the boat so I can trust him to take it out by himself or w/ buddies. 

We hit the launch about 1430 and it was HOT!!! Was sweating before I even threw into the water. I never threw a bait caster w/ braid but boy was it smooth....I could cast it a country mile!!! Well, Logan struck 1st w/ a frawg!!!:thumbsup:








Next thing you know, I cast and the frawg landed 5 ft in front of the boat!!! I pulled some line and saw a small back lash. No biggie Well, I pulled and it was burried:001_huh: I could not believe how bad it was.....So here is what $20 worth of braid looks like!!!














I will NEVER use braid w/ a bait caster again!!! luckily I had some mono in my box so after about 30 minutes of cutting, I got a clean spool and loaded back up!!! In the meantime, Logan had another bass that would hit his frawg every time he threw to this one spot. He finally hooked it and got it to the boat. When he reached down to grab it, it got off....I told him I would count it fer him!!! It was about the same size as the last one.

I tried and tried and could not catch anything....I think the fish were deeper and another fisherman told me he was hooking em in 7-8 ft of water like I thought! Ohhh well. Thunder started popping and then lightning started cracking far off so we cut our losses a little early and were off the water bout 1745 or so. Got an awesome view of rainbow clouds??? Never seen anything like it!!! 








Got Logan acclimated to the ins and outs of the boat so I think he is ready to tackle a lone voyage next time. He said he would do a lake or pond trip but may wanna hit the river w/ me one more time before venturing alone...He's gotta good head on his shoulders!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice. I hate baitcasters.


----------



## Geezer (Mar 30, 2014)

I saw one of your posts a while back when you guys tried Lake Jackson in Florala, but didn't do so well. Did you ever try it again, with any success?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Geezer said:


> I saw one of your posts a while back when you guys tried Lake Jackson in Florala, but didn't do so well. Did you ever try it again, with any success?



We've only been the one time....we'll get back there again. Just like trying new places.:thumbsup: If you plan on going, I'd go on a week day not a weekend due to the rec boaters.....


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Geezer said:


> I saw one of your posts a while back when you guys tried Lake Jackson in Florala, but didn't do so well. Did you ever try it again, with any success?


Lake Jackson is a lot better towards late fall/early winter


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

I like braid but it can get into some crazy knotted messes that's for sure. One thing I do that helps me with braid is after you spool new line on your reel, tie/hook your line or lure to something, back your drag down where you can walk the line out under light drag, spool all or as much out as you can, then tighten your drag back down and reel it all in under tension. I do this often with all my reels mono or braid, bait caster or spinning, it really helps with knots, loops, and kinks.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I love braid for the sensitively, and no stretch, but that stuff can make a heck of a knot. It's bad enough on my spinning reels ,when you get a wind knot ,its got to be terrible on a bait caster.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

All I use now on my BC is braid. Wet it first ifin ur trying it for the first time er 2. Come by the house one day n I will give you a learn'n.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

2RC's II said:


> All I use now on my BC is braid. Wet it first ifin ur trying it for the first time er 2. Come by the house one day n I will give you a learn'n.



Heck, I've NEVER had to cut all the mono off any baitcaster so cutting $20 worth off the 1st trip solved it fer me! back to mono! Stick w/ braid on my spinners!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I hate braid but man I love that stuff!!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Great report Jason. Frogs are definitely the way to catch bass in the summer. Looks like you guys are having some fun out there. 

I pretty much use only braid on most of my baitcasters (i dont use mono) and have never had a backlash I couldn't get out. Even hitting a bush on the backswing and blowing up the whole spool, it just takes a little patience. Don't be so quick to cut it next time. I usually just pull hard and most come out. If it feels like it won't budge there is usually only 1 loop that is causing it. Find where that loop is and pull it out. Keeping tension on the main line helps a lot. I wouldn't give up on it, especially if your froggin thick pads.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Sweet, report. 

Thats some all around good stuff.
Minus the birds nest. Thats part of using it, they happen occasionaly its the worst when you get fired up to sight cast a fish and then ... it happens hahaha boy thats frustrating. Then you get to watch the fish swim away and you have to play doctor for awhile


----------

